# CGC Training at Barnes&Noble



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Tonight was AWESOME. Yogi did awesome! This morning was his first day of his puppy 2 course and the trainer told me he was almost ready to do his CGC! At seven months?! Awesome. I took him to a local bookstore and people were wary of him until I showed off his good manners by making him sit, down, settle, stay, wait, and shake both paws. Then five people came up. Made him sit to be pet and he was simply awesome. I am so proud!!!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations Yogi! Go for your CGC!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------

